# White-winged scoter in Nodak



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

I shot this White-winged Scoter in Central North Dakota this past Fall. I was hunting Divers in Late October and I knew they looked odd as they were comming in. It was early in the morning and I figured they were hen Goldeneyes, I shot two as they screamed across the outside of the decoys. I was pretty surprised when the lab brought them back. I shot a few Surf Scoters in Wisconsin on big water when I used to live there, but didn't expect any sea ducks in Nodak. They must have been a little off coarse in there migration. Any body else ever shoot any odd balls that aren't common to there area?


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

My mother shot one of those off the flooded road in Alkaline lake when I was about 10 or 11( now 30). Outside of hers that was the only one I have herd of!
A true rarity!


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

My friend shot 2 of them here in central mn while hunting divers about 4 years ago.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Did you put him on the wall?


----------



## roughfishfever22 (Apr 30, 2008)

I shot one when I was 13 (I'm 23 now) on Height of Land Lake in MN. It's the only one I've ever seen. He's sitting on drift wood in my parent's living room.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

They are shot on Stump Lake just about every year! I've heard they actually nest there as well! Now, if we only had Harlequins! :lol:


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I see a handful of white wings every year but this year is the first year I was ever able to harvest one. Very neat birds.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Ive never shot an oddball. But about ten years ago my buddy shot a banded brant goose in central ND. Those birds get blown off course, or "lost" sometimes. Somtimes I think they just hook up with whatever flock seems to be closest, no matter the species. Possibly young birds.

Cool though, did you mount one?


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

I didn't get it mounted, I might regret it but I really want to go on a sea duck hunt one of these years. I'm sure I'll have more then enough mounters then. I'm surprised to see a number of people have also shot Scoters, pretty cool! Got my drake Cinnamon teal a couple years back in Arizona. Only a few more to go for the grand slam. Boy I wish I had the money ( and the space) to get a pair of each mounted! If I ever get rich my downstairs is going to look like a duck museum!


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice!!!!


----------



## Decoyin Drake (Feb 21, 2006)

we shot a pair in indiana on an inland lake two years ago. Shot 2 drake cans that day as well


----------

